# To many Hobbies?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey,
Help, how do you pick what hobbies you take into right now I'm into fishing, fly fishing, fly tying, deer hunting, waterfowl hunting, pigeon hunting, taxidermy, a little turkey hunting, and making videos.

How do you choose cause right now I can't afford all that but need help on what ones to cancel if any.

Thanks a ton does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

theres always so much i wanna do, hunt ducks, pheasants, elk, deer, grouse, chukars. Coyote hunting, fly fishing, fly tying (top ones are deer, fly fishing, fly tying) but I try to do all and it gets expensive, i wanna start reloading too. :x :| I do a little of everything each year aside from the top 3. I probably ought to drop a few.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I tell my wife I limit it to two, Hunting and fishing. (Don't they all fall into those two categories?)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing with deer hunting, is once you lay out for the major capital expenses, the only costs are tags and gas to get there. The downside is you pretty much only get to go once a year, during a certain week, so it is limiting. I do more fishing now than hunting, because I can do it year round. And again, once you have the equipment, its just gas money. (Yea, I know - that is THE major expense any more.)

The real key to supporting more than one of these habits is to avoid the desire to continuously upgrade your gear. Keeping up with the latest and greatest in any of them will drive a guy broke. I've used the same deer rifle (My Dad's old '06) pretty much since I was 15. Hunting clothes last as long as you will. My favorite fly rod is one I bought myself when I graduated from college. 

The wife is usually pretty understanding about hunting/fishing costs like gas, food (I have to eat anyway), and tag fees. But finding several hundred dollars for a new rifle, fly rod, or wanting thousands for a new camp trailer or wheeler - thats when it gets to be a very tough sell when she wants new furniture in the living room and the kids are starting college in three years.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

thats why i don't golf


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Get old :wink: 
Really it is about simplifing your intrests You may have to try a few to decide what is most important to you. 
Good luck on deciding! And Garyfish really hits it pretty close


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The downside is you pretty much only get to go once a year, during a certain week, so it is limiting.


Wash your mouth out with soap, Mr. Fish! Katorade has a dog, man, and he lives right on top of some of the best hunting to be had in this state! //dog// September to March is hunting time. April to August is fishing time. That's how I do it. 
First thing- you need a job to support any good habits (notice I didn't say bad habits!). The hunting and fishing doesn't have to be an all day event. You live close enough to take your dog or your rod out for an hour and get right back. I've been out hunting four times in the past week and haven't spent more than two hours out yet and I've brought back birds each time. I ran to Newton the other day and didn't do any good but only spent an hour there. I had a good time.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Birddogger,
I have a job and make enough money to get some things I need.
I don't know about the best hunting in the state maybe you just have good dogs :wink: . Fishing is good but anywhere in Utah is. It would be nice to addicted to just one or two things so you can focus on that paticular hunting or type fishing, but that will never happen. Will have to see when next year I will be able to drive as long as I have money.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

A reliable set of wheels makes a big difference! :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I find myself struggling with this as well. I love to learn and try new things. Besides the hunting and fishing and all that goes with it (reloading, shooting, fly tying, hiking, camping, whittling, dutch oven cooking, grilling, butchering, etc.), I have a ton of other interests. I love to garden, yardwork, building stuff (flooring, framing, remodeling). I have always been interested in RC (cars and hope to be soon into planes), sports, and recently....don't tell anyone.....sewing and quilting  shhh. I try to get to those things after spending time with my family and holding down a full time job. Sometimes I wish the earth turned a little slower on its axis.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats is a dilema, I'm in the same boat luckly I live close enough to everything, hunting and fishing, that gas usually isn't to much of an issue, it's the equipment that gets my cabbage shoot I have to travel to atleast Provo to get anything. Oh well thats life!! *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-*


----------

